# New XDC 9mm question



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi I recently purchased a xd compact 9mm. this is my first striker fire pistol. Can i dry fire this pistol without damaging it? I read the owners manual front to back no mention anywhere.I have read the new ruger sr9 can be dryfired as long as magazine is in place, and have also heard glocks can be dry fired.
Bob


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes, you can dry fire it. But, the few bucks for a set of snap caps are a cheap insurance policy against some fluke damage.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

yes


----------



## SA-XD (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't think it is bad on the XD because you have to dry fire it for tear down. I don't think they would make you do something that would harm the gun.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> yes


+1

I dry fired mine thousands of times with no issues.


----------

